# Record question



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

I was pulled over the other night because of a neon light and the cop told me that he could smell weed in the car. He searched my car and found some in the glove box(which was locked!). I did not get arrested but was told that I would get a summons and he gave me a ticket. I don't really understand this. I didn't get arrested so does that mean it won't go on my record. I have never been in trouble before and I am in college. I don't want a record for something stupid to ruin the rest of my life. If it does go on my record can I fight it. My friend (who is in law school) told me that they need a warrant to look in the glove box because it was locked. I also don't understand how he could smell it because its been a long time since anybody has smoked in my car. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

What he said!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

I guess I will be talking to a lawyer then. Thanks for answering my question. By the way, I am not whining about it! I just presented my situation and was asking for advice, not insults!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

buh bye!


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

how about this advice....SEE YA ASSHOLE!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

And on that note......


----------

